# CPLD XC9572 en proteus



## ciberastro (Sep 29, 2011)

hola amigos....

Necesito simular esta cpld "CPLD XC9572" en proteus, pero no la encuentro, como la encuentre o donde consigop bajar esta libreria....


Gacias.-----------------


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 29, 2011)

No creo que proteus tenga soporte para simulacion de CPLDs... para eso necesitas programas mucho mas potentes... y caros..


----------

